# What type are you most frequently mistaken to be/most likely to be mistaken as?



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

stultum said:


> Daß ich nicht mehr mit saurem Schweiß
> Zu sagen brauche, was ich nicht weiß;
> Daß ich erkenne, was die Welt
> Im Innersten zusammenhält.
> ...


I would mis-type you as German


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

diamond_mouth said:


> I often get mistaken as an introvert. I'm not. I just get sick of people easily. I try hard to mostly keep to myself at university because when I start to become more social I can get carried away and easily become unfocused.. so I can imagine that I appear more like an INTP/INTJ in both the academic environment and at work.


By your avatar I would mis-type you for ESTP


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Spartan but then I kick the poor bastard in a well so...


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I look like an INFP at a glance, light interaction and you might try to peg me as an ENFJ, but I open my mouth and there is no mistaking what I actually am.

At a glance, my husband looks like an ESFP, but he's an I.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Probably ENTP.

I have no idea if I'm ISTP or INTP.

Meh.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFJ/ESFJ. I think it's the e6.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

INTP most likely. Some also ISTP and ESTP, but that's because I sometimes just go with the flow when I'm with sensors.


----------



## aaronda (Jan 14, 2015)

Usually most people can tell I'm an ESFP but once or twice I've been confused with ENFP, I'm not sure why.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Istp.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

INFP. Always.

I can kind of understand why, but it still doesn't fail to confuse me.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

My best friend insists that I'm an INTP, and since she introduced me to the MBTI, I thought I was one. INTPs are my favorite type, but I'm not cool enough to be one.

And of course, horny men are like "Nah, with those big bright eyes, you're too cute to be anything but an INFP."

And sometimes, people who are mean to me say that I'm an ESFP.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Zee Bee said:


> I would mis-type you as German


That's not a mistyping: I live in the Netherlands, I always have, but my nationality is German, as my parents, grandparents, and frankly, my whole family is German.

You can see it in the way that I tend to use sentences that are a bit too long.


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

Zee Bee said:


> By your avatar I would mis-type you for ESTP


Interesting.. I feel like I can relate to estp's a fair bit and not that tests are anything to strictly go by but in the couple of cognitive function tests I've taken, I always come out as estp.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

probably ExxP or NFJ

I still think I'm typed correctly, though; I put a lot of work into figuring it out


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

stultum said:


> That's not a mistyping: I live in the Netherlands, I always have, but my nationality is German, as my parents, grandparents, and frankly, my whole family is German.
> 
> You can see it in the way that I tend to use sentences that are a bit too long.


the netherlands! how cool  I hear the country's beautiful


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Probably IXFJ because I try to use my Fe a lot in order to have a healthy social life.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

heartofpompeii said:


> the netherlands! how cool  I hear the country's beautiful


It is! Just look beyond Amsterdam...


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

NFJs


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

Winterlust said:


> NFJs


*Ne*

Everytime you change a letter in your type, you put a different woman, (old enough to be your grandmother) on your avatar!

Yes, again - almost exactly like you said.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I don't know anyone else who knows MBTI as well as I do (except my old roommate, who was like, "Yeah you're a definite ENFP" and she's the one who explained all the functions and stuff to me and got me interested) so no one has ever told me what type they think I am! I'm looking forward to experiencing this!


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I havn't been involved much with people telling me how wrong they are about me.
People just assue and run smack into a wall.
At least it is better than in real life, where very predictable people
will project all sorts of gibberish onto me due to my gender, cloathing and bodylanguage.
Or even worse take one random fact about me and turn it into a statement about everything I am and ever could be.


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been confused most often for an ENFJ (when taking charge of something) or ENFP (with close extraverted friends). I had one friend who was also and INFJ who kept insisting that I was INTP. That made no sense to me at all. I thought she was overly emotional though and a bit rash which was a phase I went through when I was younger. Maybe years of being with an ESTP has strengthened my Ti. My son who is ENTJ has said that I have strong Ti, but you can see that my focus is on people. I don't see it that way though. When I talk to my husband I feel mind numbed by his thinking function. It's razor sharp.


----------

